# syringe and balloon feeding



## clavender (Aug 4, 2010)

Please can anyone tell me where I can buy the balloon feeders for feeding small fledgelings? At present I use a rubber tipped pipette which is ok but I would rather use the balloon feeders. I live in the uk. Do they have a technical name so I can look them up on the internet please? Many thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

The syringe and balloon method of feeding we refer to on here and have pics of on other sites is just a 20ml syringe with the end cut off, and a piece of material stretched and fixed over the end, with X shaped slit cut in it for the baby to put its beak. Originally when I saw it, it was a piece of balloon, but any material pretty much would do.

If you mean something else, I don't know what it is.

John


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

some use a small baby bottle with the nipple with the tip cut then turned inside of the bottle, they put their beak in and gulp the feed.. I have seen feeding done with a shot glass too, a bit messy but it got the job done.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Clavender,

There are a few photos (thanks Msfreebird) in the link below to help you better understand (get a visual picture) of what Spirit Wings mentions:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=390465&postcount=1

Karyn


----------



## clavender (Aug 4, 2010)

*Syringe and balloon feeding*

Hi. Thank you for all your replies. I now understand what you are talking about,. I thought the balloon feeders were something I have seen my vet using - it's made from metal it's a kind of syringe but it has a ball shaped end that goes into the bird's crop - it's more gentle I suppose on the bird. I could ask my vet when I see him next week.  At the moment I use a pipette with a bit of bicycle valve rubbber over the end to make it softer. Obviously this works ok with small garden fledgelings but is not big enough for a baby dove. At least now I know what I can do. Thank you all so much once again.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Clavender,
What you're thinking about is called a "crop needle". It's a larger needle with a ball shape at the end and is attached to a syringe. It is used to medicate and feed birds. I use it to feed youngsters that I feel are not getting enough feed. Here is a link to a video on how to properly use the crop needles. 

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/health.html


----------



## clavender (Aug 4, 2010)

*crop needles*

WOW!!! thank you so much for that. The videos were great and really going to be helpful. I have saved them. I will now look for the crop needles online and print off the useful volume and needle size chart. These will make my life so much easier when I am looking after the variety of orphaned baby garden birds, as I do all through the spring and summer, brought to me by vets, RSPCA and the general public. Many thanks again.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

This is the balloon and syringe method in action.
Actually I'm using a Marigold rubber glove cut up over the end on this one.

I remember wondering what on earth the 'balloon' method was aswell when I first heard the name. I find it works very easily for doves and pigeons.



Just click on the picture, it should take you through to Photobucket video.

Janet


----------



## clavender (Aug 4, 2010)

*balloon feeding*

Hi Janet. Thank you so much for that it's made all so much easier seeing the method in action. It will help me a great deal as I have struggled for some years with feeding baby doves - other baby garden birds I am happy with including swifts swallows and house martins but I have always found feeding doves a challenge!! But - no more thanks to all the help I have received from the kind folks on this forum. Many thanks again.
Carol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

You may want someone to show you crop feeding with the needle before you do it, one can hurt a bird if they do not know what they are doing. I think it is mostly used when a bird is sick and not eating at all. If you can use one of the methods above where the dove/pigeon gulps the formula out of something then that may be more safe for healthy babies that are willing to eat and they get a more natural eating routine. Good luck in your birdie adventures!


----------



## clavender (Aug 4, 2010)

*balloon feeders*

Hi. Thank you so much for your email and for your concern.I am glad you cared enough to voice it. Please rest assured that I would not do anything to harm any creature. I have been crop feeding little birds but only when absolutely necessary over about the last ten years or so - but with a rubber tipped pipette. I did watch the video link on utube on crop needles by a vet on Vetafarm that I was kindly sent and that was really informative and happily it endorsed that I was using the correct method using a pipette. I have not yet purchased any crop needles. Thank you once again. Carol


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

HI! I've used ALL the methods mentioned, and I like the bottle the best. especially if you have to do 2 or more at a time  I only "crop feed" directly if the bird (baby) is sick and not interested in eating on their own. 
Sounds like your doing a great job


----------



## clavender (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you. I always try my best for all birds that come my way and happily, mostly I am successful. I love doing it. I haven't had a real baby dove or pigeon for some time but thanks to all the help and advice I've had on this forum I feel more able to cope. The little 'teenage' dove I have at the moment is coming on well on the suggested food stuffs and I saw it pecking at seed sprinkled about today so hopefully it will be soon going into the aviary to really get to grips with feeding itself before release! Many thanks again. Carol


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i like the feeding needle the best it's quick and clean, i get mine at chris's squirrels n more, i prefer the curved 14g for doves and piji's
http://www.squirrelsandmore.com/product/577/stainless-steel-feeding-needles.htm


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh i use it with a 20 ml luer lock o-ring syringe


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> i like the feeding needle the best it's quick and clean, i get mine at chris's squirrels n more, i prefer the curved 14g for doves and piji's
> http://www.squirrelsandmore.com/product/577/stainless-steel-feeding-needles.htm


YOU can prolly do it with your eyes closed with how many you get in..lol.. it is fast and simple, esp if you have errands to run and things to do.. I kinda like them to be involved in the eating instead of just bam a full crop.. but I do use it when Im busy.. love the ones from squirrels and more, they screw right to the end of the syringe! I got so excited when I found them..lol, does'nt take much to make me happy..hahah , easier than using a flimsy rubber tube.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

right! i am usually doing my darndest to not have them imprint, not an easy thing to prevent with piji's n doves, now if i was going to keep a baby as a pet i might do it differently


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

I would just like to say that I find the bottle way so much easier than the syringe or baggie way. I came home from work on Thursday to find that our blue pair had abandoned their 5 day old baby. Being new to pigeons I began to panic. I did not want to see the little fellow starve to death. I asked a few people here for advice and Msfreebird came to my rescue! Waynette has been a godsend and has walked me thru the whole process. Here is a pic I just took a short while ago of the little chap eating away!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

bigislerollers said:


> Aloha Clavender,
> What you're thinking about is called a "crop needle". It's a larger needle with a ball shape at the end and is attached to a syringe. It is used to medicate and feed birds. I use it to feed youngsters that I feel are not getting enough feed. Here is a link to a video on how to properly use the crop needles.
> 
> http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/health.html


Thanks for the link. It was helpful.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have the curved needles from Chris's Squirrels and More. Jodie (altgirl35) was nice enough to show me how to use it, but haven't had to yet. It looked easier than the straight needle the guy in the video was using. Does anyone have an opinion on either one, and why?


----------



## clavender (Aug 4, 2010)

*crop needles*

Hi. Thanks for the info. I will look on their website.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> I have the curved needles from Chris's Squirrels and More. Jodie (altgirl35) was nice enough to show me how to use it, but haven't had to yet. It looked easier than the straight needle the guy in the video was using. Does anyone have an opinion on either one, and why?


i prefer the curved for birds because it goes with the natural shape of the throat, i think the straight is better for gavaging mammals


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Jodie. I would think it would go smoother with the curved for the same reason.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mtripOH said:


> I would just like to say that I find the bottle way so much easier than the syringe or baggie way. I came home from work on Thursday to find that our blue pair had abandoned their 5 day old baby. Being new to pigeons I began to panic. I did not want to see the little fellow starve to death. I asked a few people here for advice and Msfreebird came to my rescue! Waynette has been a godsend and has walked me thru the whole process. Here is a pic I just took a short while ago of the little chap eating away!!


That is terrific! with this method anyone can do it and probably save a life, Waynettes baby bottle feeding is one I will use for sure if need be.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mtripOH said:


> I would just like to say that I find the bottle way so much easier than the syringe or baggie way. I came home from work on Thursday to find that our blue pair had abandoned their 5 day old baby. Being new to pigeons I began to panic. I did not want to see the little fellow starve to death. I asked a few people here for advice and Msfreebird came to my rescue! Waynette has been a godsend and has walked me thru the whole process. Here is a pic I just took a short while ago of the little chap eating away!!



That is a cute picture. Glad it worked so well for you.


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks so much for your comments. I was at a total loss the other day when I came home to find the little guy nearly starved. I hopped right on to Pigeon Talk and looked for some "long timers" that were logged on at the time. All 3 people I contacted were quick to reply. Waynette has walked me through this and I am so thankful to her and to Pigeon Talk. Without this wonderful group of pigeon lovers I would be totally lost!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

waynette rocks!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

altgirl35 said:


> waynette rocks!!


 Thanks
You must REAL busy - haven't seen you here in awhile!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i am, i had to stop taking in anymore birds for a while, burning out and then an elderly woman rear ended me at full speed a few of weeks ago so i got major whiplash, been a tough baby season this year, i'm tired and in need of a break.
still have a couple young crows, blue jay, and a grackle.
last night i got a gorgeous but very emaciated (from canker) and injured (cat attack) domestic pigeon, i'll start a new thread for her hopefully later


----------

